# Anti-Aging Products for 20-somethings



## xlinds15x (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm 21 and I'm a firm believer in prevention! I want to prevent any kind of early on-set aging and was looking for some appropriate products to use. 

I did get the LiftLab Serum in one of my Birchbox's which I LOVED, but I cant justify $80 for a serum for prevention in my early 20's. I'm looking for something cost effective. Any tips and tricks would be greatly appreciated..

A little bit about myself, I have combination skin, currently use Benefit's Total Moisture Moisturizing Cream and Benefit's Its Potent Eye Cream in my daily skin care routine. I also try to exfoliate at least 3x a week.  I ride horses, which means that I spend a lot of my days out in the sun (along with the dirt!).


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 8, 2012)

A 20 something only needs sunscreen of 30 spf or better for an anti age product.

Make sure you apply daily whether you go outside or not.

The sun has a way of getting through house windows and car windows.

Otherwise:

a decent cleanser

a toner - if you have oily skin

a chemical exfoliant


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Feb 8, 2012)

I dont think using an eye cream will hurt.  I started using one last year since I'm noticing fine line under my eyes  (waaaaaaah) lol


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 8, 2012)

I disagree that 20-something only needs a few items. It's the BEST time to do PREVENTATIVE steps to prevent wrinkly eyelids in your 30s. Wish I did more in my 30s because now I had saggy lids and am considering getting surgery sometime in my 40s (I'm still in my 30s but only for a couple more years).

Moisturize, moisturize, moisturize. Use any eye cream that moisturizes your lids. The skin is so thin it dries out fast and when topped with shadows, primers and liners I think it can dry out your lids a bit. I'm not saying don't use any shadows, liners or primers but to moisturize, moisturize, moisturize your eyelids in the morning after waking up and before bed after you remove your makeup.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 8, 2012)

It depends on genetics.  See how well your mother is holding up, it'll give you a hint on how well you are going to age as well.   I'm 43, I'm wrinkle free, my mom is 72 today and she looks like she is 50.  

I think you only need a good moisturizer and sunscreen.  Moisturize before you apply makeup and moisturize after you wash your face to remove your makeup at night.   Make sure you remove your makeup every night before going to bed.  There are no foolproof techniques or methods to escape getting old, you will age and you will age in your own way, at your own rate. 

If you want to keep from aging faster - avoid:  drugs, excessive alcohol, smoking cigarettes and excessive exposure to the elements (sun and wind). Rapid weight loss will also bring on wrinkles.


----------



## vsgirlfidelity (Feb 9, 2012)

Using anti-aging products will not hurt you if you use them.  If you want to try out stuff, go for it!  I'm 26 and I have been practicing preventative measures since I was 19.  

Go for regular facials for the professional use additives.  Maybe there is a beauty school with an esthetics program around your area?  It's very cost effective and can do a lot for your skin!  They offer the basics and usually microdermabrasion and chemical peels (low percentage since that is the only thing regular estheticians can perform) for a very good price.  

As for products, take a look at L'oreal's Youth Code line.  I believe it's comparable to Lancome's Genefique line for a fraction of the price!  I am about to purchase it and try it out since I am an avid fan of Genefique.    I need to find cheaper alternatives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you are out in the sun a lot, you definitely need SPF 30 at the least.  Don't bother with anything above SPF 45 though.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Feb 11, 2012)

Any decent dermatologist will tell you ageing is ~80% UV rays and to wear the highest factor you are comfortable with, IMO ~SPF50 if you have an outdoorsy lifestyle. Certainly looking at the stark difference between my sibling and I the difference is sun damage. Zinc oxide is gentler on skin and more stable in UV light than chemical sunscreens.

There are two things that I wish I had known about skin in my twenties. Firstly be more gentle with your skin than you think is necessary - nourish and protect it don't fight it - your current type is a function of your genetics, your lifestyle and your skincare routine. Skincare and diet can make skin oily, dehydrated or sensitive. Secondly start reading labels: do you know how many chemicals you are putting on your face each day? Do you know what most of them do, good or bad? Do you know if the actives have been proven in a research study or three - real science not sales science - to be effective and are they present in high enough concentrations?

Your Lablift! IMO research what it is that has the feel you love, and what actives there are and either find a dupe or DIY it. The sodium hyaluronate is unlikely to be more than 1% so everything after that is present in small amounts.

"_Water (Aqua), Butylene Glycol, Bis-PEG-18 Methyl Ether Dimethyl Silane, Methyl Gluceth-20, Alcohol, Glycerin, Sodium Cocoyl Alaninate, Oleth-5, Squalane, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Caprylyl Methicone, PEG-100 Stearate, Choleth-24, Ceteth-24, Acacia Senegal Gum, Hydrolyzed Rhizobian Gum, Sodium Hyaluronate, Plukenetia Volubilis Seed Oil, Schinus Terebinthifolius Seed Extract, Onopordum Acanthium Flower/Leaf/Stem Extract, Xantahn Gum, Acetyl Tetrapeptide-11, Niacinamide, Sodium Starch Octenylsuccinate, Calcium Pantothenate, Maltodextrin, Sodium Ascorbyl Phosphate, Tocopheryl Acetate, Pyridoxine HCI, Silica, Urea, Glucose, Guanidine, Ormenis Multicaulis Oil, Melia Azadirachta Leaf Extract, Melia Azadirachta Flower Extract, Amino Esters-1, Coccinia Indica Extract, Solanum Melongena (Eggplant) Fruit Extract, Aloe Barbadensis Flower Extract, Trifluoracetyl Tripeptide-2, Lawsonia Inermis (Henna) Extract, Ocimum Sanctrum Leaf Extract, Pearl Powder, Cell Protection Protein, Carbomer, Tripeptide-1, Chlorphenesin, Disodium EDTA, Sodium Hydroxide, Dextran_."


----------



## Janet Granger (Feb 11, 2012)

Honestly, like many have said above, all about the labels. There are many products containing ingredients that are meant for future prevention as well as current correction of wrinkles. Divadoll is absolutely correct in his genetics explanation; I'm no expert but I usually try to get as much information through resources online as I can, like http://www.skincaremythbuster.com.


----------



## Caitlin M (Feb 13, 2012)

One of the best thing you can do to prevent anti-ageing is to wear sun cream. I mean wear it everyday, even on cloudy dull days. I am 24 and I use Murad anti-ageing stuff, I also use their environmental sheild stuff. You should try that, really is amazing. I also use specially formulated night creams because the body does most of it's healing and repairing at night.

I think hydration is the key to younger looking skin. Eat plenty of fruit and vegetables - the juicer the better! If you can keep hydrated at a cellular level, then your skin is going to look plumper and freshers. Let's face it, one of the main reasons for ageing is water loss. Apparently you are 75% water when you are born and then it goes down to something like 55% as we get older because our cells deteriorate. So we need to fill our bellies with lot's of nutrients and minerals and vitamins so we can build the best possible cells!

 Hope this helps!


----------



## Perryberrystar (Feb 15, 2012)

I use a good spf moisturizer everyday.  Effective cleanser that washes off all my makeup.  I never go to sleep with my make up on. I think that harms the skin and can cause premature aging.


----------



## sara145wilson (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes you can use the anti aging products for your skin but before using any beauty products check its ingredients and public opinion so that you can know whether it suits your skin or not.


----------



## vendela72 (Feb 23, 2012)

If you are 21 you don't have to worry about wrinkles and fine lines, unless you use tanning beds and smoke (if you do STOP!) However, what you should do is to start a 3 step skin care regimen (cleanse, tone and moisturize.) You should also start to use an eye cream (first lines/wrinkles usually appear around the eye area.) It's crucial to keep the eye area moisturized because dry skin makes fine lines more visible (especially if you use a concealer.) My favorite eye cream is Freya Firming Eye Cream. It leaves the skin moisturized and at the same time it de-puffs and brightens dark circles. It's a little pricey but worth every penny.


----------



## paulspnao (Feb 24, 2012)

The best anti-aging routine for 20-somethings consists of a great diet, healthy living habits and quality skincare products. The best thing in the world for our skin is a low-fat diet rich in antioxidants, vitamins and minerals. We should also drink at least 8 glasses of water a day to keep our skin hydrated and glowing.


----------



## shunammite (Feb 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *paulspnao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The best anti-aging routine for 20-somethings consists of a great diet, healthy living habits and quality skincare products. The best thing in the world for our skin is a low-fat diet rich in antioxidants, vitamins and minerals. We should also drink at least 8 glasses of water a day to keep our skin hydrated and glowing.



I agree with you paulspnao, the effective and much cheaper anti-aging routine, I may say.


----------



## Misha Smith (Feb 25, 2012)

Use shea butter instead of expensive creams.


----------

